# A Jamaican need a job in Canada



## La-place (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi everyone im beed here I need a job in Canada in the restaurant or hospitality industry. I have a Degree pending in Business Adminstration with a focus on Management and Marketing., my studies will be completed in May 2013. Willing to start at the lower level of the organizationand work to the top.

I heard that it is easier to get a job up north because most persons do not want to go there because of the climate. 

Can some one help me to get an employer or employment Agency who will provide LMO and accomodation

La-place


----------



## jamesmejia (Mar 14, 2013)

Check out with diamondglobal.ca maybe you will get some help..


----------



## La-place (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for response 

I have already upload my resume there, I also upload a resume on Monster.ca


----------

